# Advice re 1st trip (just about) into Europe



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Firstly, thanks for everyone's help previously on this great site. £10 well worth spent.

This time we are looking for advice about a trip into Europe. We are not going until next year but want to know the pitfalls as we have not done it before. Also, we have a disabled daughter of 9 yrs old and therefore, we just want to tentatively dip our feet before embarking on a longer trip.

As we live in Liverpool is it best going to Hull, which is a shorter drive, then getting a longer crossing, or is best taking a longer drive, with a shorter crossing, from, say Dover. 

We are not concerned where in Europe, France, Holland or Belgium, etc. Also, can anyone recommend any good campsites not far from ferry terminals at the other end.

Is there any advice re mistakes people have made or tips, etc. All information well received.

By the way Gerald, impressed with your weblog but I'm sure you came across some problems when you first started going into Europe.

Thanks

Tim & Gillian


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think it would be a personal decision which way you get to Europe although I would always go for the tunnel purely for less agravation and a mere 40 minute journey.

I do not think there are pitfalls, only the sheer enjoyment of travelling on better roads, invariably with less traffic out of season and in France, literally acres of country to marvel at. Difficult to imagine you getting there and not enjoying every minute the moment you drive of the ferry\train.

Payage can be a bit confusing at first on motorhway toll roads and the passenger is the one who needs to sort this out but using a credit card is the easier way to pay. Drive up slowly allowing yourselve plenty of time to see which is the lane you need to go in and somelanes are for people that whiz through with electronic devices that means they don't need to stop or at least hardly. The lane you need, normally has a a sign depicting a circle with a hat on although when you actually pay at the kiosk, you will find that it is not a circle with a hat on but a human without a hat on so be prepared for this confusing experience.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*1st. Continental Trip*

 
Hello there, well if I may add my 1 Eurocent'sworth.
With a 9 yr. old with disabilities, even from Hull I think I would still drive down to Folkestone, and the Channel Tunnel. No hassles involved except the occasional jobsworth security chaps - and we need them nowadays.
You are then in France inside 40 mins. and for beginners this is undoubtedly the best place to start. Within less than half an hour from the Chunnel you will find loads of sites, either on the coast or in the country, that will introduce you seamlessly into the Continental experience.
Enjoy it.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Pitfalls - can't think of any myself apart from having to come back  

Just go and enjoy.
Plenty of sites and plenty of sights.
Be flexible - don't plan it too precisely.
Don't drive too far.

Wave when we pass.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tim and Gillian, 

Sailings from Hull usually involve an overnight crossing with not much choice of carrier. Whilst it is a further to drive to the channel ports and the tunnel I think you will find it works out cheaper especially if you want to go south. There is a far greater opportunity of picking up cheap fares because of the more carriers. 

If you are a member of the CC or the C&CC as a first timer I would personally book with one of them not only for good price fares but for the back up and advice they offer. 

You don't say what your daughters disability is or whether your motorhome is adapted for her needs, but the bigger and better graded sites usually have good disabled facilities and if it is not a walking disability you have much less to concern yourself about. 

Travel in France is easy and motorways (autoroutes) and many of the rest places (aires) have disabled facilities so don't be worried about where you go or how far, it really depends on what you fancy. 

Finally take a look at my site you might find something helpful there. 

peedee


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

seems that someone has to play "devil's advocate" and write in favour of the long ferry hauls. :wink: 

After having done many tours with our van that involved ferry trips, us 3 (wife, daughter and me) definitely prefer taking overnight ferry trips instead of long motorway hauls. For us the best way to start (or finish) a vacation is eating out, relaxing and then having a good night's sleep while slowly sailing towards our destination.

And especially the Hull-Rotterdam service sports the second-newest and second-largest ferryboats of Europe (only Color Line's "Color Fantasy" on the Kiel-Oslo service is newer and bigger), so cabins are comfortable and quiet and on-board service is very good. And when arriving at Rotterdam Europoort, you don't even have to follow the motorway down to the city. Just after the ferryport turn right towards Oostvoorne or Brielle, and just after a few klicks you are in Dutch countryside. Many campsites, beaches and pretty little towns.

Of course, if you prefer to go further south you could also take the Hull-Zeebrugge ferry, arriving close to Brugge, one of Belgium's most lovely cities.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Hi

I would prefer the long ferry crossing and was it not for taking the dog, I would always choose NSF from Hull.

I would try to travel mid week when there is more freight on board and less passengers.

From my experience of coach holidays, I can only acknowledge the efforts made by P & O on this route to assist customers with disabilities. Always advise them as soon as you can of any requirements.

Rapide561


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

timbop37 said:


> By the way Gerald, impressed with your weblog but I'm sure you came across some problems when you first started going into Europe.


Hi, Tim and Gillian

Thanks for that. This trip was our first motorhoming trip into Europe, and not without its incidents. I've been driving to and in Europe for donkey's years, first with motorbikes and then with cars and vans. It's always a pleasant experience, and the motorways are a good deal less crowded than they are over here. I love the rest halts, (aires in France) which mean you can break up your journey without having to fight with the great unwashed at the proper services.

We're fortunate in having a greater choice in ferries. When the kid(s) were little, and we used to visit Normandy / Brittant, we'd use the overnight crossings from Portsmouth. As someone says, it starts the holiday. Nowadays, we use the short Dover - Calais crossings, since we're just over an hour from Dover.

Finally, don't set yourself too high a target. It seems like you're thinking of dipping your toe by camping near to the ferry port. Good idea, although I'd probably go something like 50-100 miles from the port, which I think will get you a better 'foreign' experience, and likely better facilities over the ferry port sites which are setup for overnighters.

Good luck!

Gerald


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don't forget all your compulsary safety equipment; yellow reflective vests for everyone in the party, reflective triangle(s), first aid kit, fire extinguisher, spare bulbs for cab part, spare glasses if worn and so on.

You'll have a wonderful time. Driving in France is so much easier than UK. Service stations are usually interesting places to stop, often with local produce shops and exhibitions, good food and places to relax, plenty of parking and often a MH dump. Smaller stopping places are frequent and usually clean and with picnic provisions.

Check any public holidays before you go as things close in a big way usually. Remember to fill up before the weekend as sometimes even the biggest supermarkets are closed from Saturday afternoon and that includes the petrol station.

G


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

I have done most of these crossings over the years.

I note lots of people said go to the south (tunnel or dover). From Liverpool, unless cost is a major issue I strongly disagree. the route to hull is easy, the route to Dover is a nightmare from Liverpool - birmingham and the M25 to cope with in one journey is not fun. The ferries leave hull late afternoon or evening, so you do not need a nearby overnight stop before you go. It's overnight on the boat, so you start early morning after a good nights sleep. ( so you do not need to be looking for a site as soon as you arrive either) If you go to Rotterdam you are very soon into the dutch motorway system. I have found this an extremely relaxed way to get to the continent.

Obviously it depends where you want to go, but as others have said I would not set sights to high for a first trip.

Personally I have had very few troubles, the worst have been finding sites late at night in N france in peak season, when tired just off the ferry (after driving down to the south the same day) . I would avoid this!

Whatever you decide, it will be great!


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I note all your comments.

We will keep thinking about it for a while and make a decision soon. So, if anyone can think of anythingelse, please let us know. For your information our daughter has DiGeorge Syndrome, which is quite a severe genetic disorder. She has a tracheostomy and is tube fed. She has a learning age of 1-2 years and is very autistic. Having said that, she is mobile and full of fun. She loves swings and slides and it doesn't matter where she is as long as we have access to them!.

Thanks for all your help.

Tim


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Personally I avoid toll roads, taking the other roads gives a far better view of the country and their diferences. The travelling through towns and villges are our reason for touring, see the sights and sites. Get a guide book for the areas to be visited to ensure you visit the main sights, there's nothing worse than on your return everyone saying ' you obviously saw the famous ........ '. Also the Caravan club European campsite book is invalluable to ensure you stop at the best sites., often they can be checked on the web to ensure they have the facillities you require.
As previously said, the only drawback with foreign touring is having to return home, always far too early irrespective of time spent away.


----------

